# APX Carry Holster



## Mkearls22 (Jan 10, 2021)

Looking for good APX Carry Holster. Anyone have any recommendations. Leaning towards OWB for it.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

For kydex OWB I really like JM Custom, for leather I tend to stick to Milt Sparks.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Desantis Mini Scabbard. Love these. Have them for a multiple firearms. Light weight, ride very close to the body.









Kahr CM9


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Desantis Mini Scabbard. Love these. Have them for a multiple firearms. Light weight, ride very close to the body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you have a traveling companion with that. I used to get my father a stylish decanter every Xmas of the rotgut Jim B.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Mkearls22 said:


> Looking for good APX Carry Holster. Anyone have any recommendations. Leaning towards OWB for it.


I can let you know about the Alien Gear cloak OWB later. Seems ok & versatile. For an APX Centurion.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Alien Gear gets a B grade. Comfortable but I'm not sold on retention for OWB. For $38 though you can't complain much. 
DeSantis is also reasonable but li k e everything else, good leather work is hard to find short of $100 or so & DeS. is far less than that.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

